
The new California digital currency bill: How Coin Center is responding - compil3r
http://coincenter.org/link/here-s-an-update-on-the-new-california-digital-currency-bill
======
HairyGing3r
Does the bill actually references cryptocurrencies?

~~~
compil3r
"However, what constitutes actual delivery of cryptocurrency has not been well
defined."

